#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Sakon Nakhon - Phu Pha Yon National Park

## dirtydog

Phu Pha Yon National Park

Sakon Nakhon
Mukdahan

*General Information*

Phu Phar Yol National Park is located in Muang Province, Si Suphun Sub-amphur, Tao Ngoi Sub-amphur, Nakae District, Nakhon Phanom Province, and Donglaung District, Khamchaie District, Mukdahan Province. The Phu Phar Yol National Park is one of the five national park’s declarations for 60 years’ celebration of the King’s Birthday on December 5, 1987. The area, about 828.56 squares kilometers or 517,850 Rais, consisting of plateaus alternating with sandstone mountains range, is the source of rivers and habitat for many kinds of animal, and has very beautiful places such as waterfall, cave, cliff, rocky mound, and reservoir. 

*Geography*

The area covers with undulated mountains and plains. The area is abundant with many types of forest such as : mixed deciduous forest, dry-diptorocarp forest, dry-evergreen forest and hill evergreen forest 
There are different wildlife species such as : Asiatic-jackal, barking deer, deer, wild pig and many species of birds.

*Climate*

The weather in this area consists of three seasons as follows. 
Rainy season is from May to October with heavy rain in August about 1,484 mm of rain per year. 
The winter is from October to January with the lowest temperature about 16 degrees Celsius in December. 
The summer is from February to April with temperature approximately 32 degrees Celsius. 

*Flora and Fauna*

The forest in this area consists of mixed forest, deciduous forest, semi-evergreen forest and montane forest, which have main plants such as Malabar ironwood, Makhaa mong, Tabak (a kind of Lagerstroemia), Siamese sal, ingyin, ironwood, Heang and Pluang (a kind of Dipterocarpaceae), Burmese ebony, blackwood, and many kinds of bamboo and rattan. The animals found are barking deer, deer, wild boar, Asiatic wild dog, and many kinds of bird.

----------

